# Just Wanted to Share - Hunter



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so sorry for your lose Liz, sounds like he was a gem and left you with some wonderful memories to cherish.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Hunter. His life was enhanced and nurtured by your loving care all the way to the end, and that is a blessing for you both. What a special, beloved friend you had...and still have within each of his progeny. 

It's never, ever enough time with them is it? They leave us too soon, and it always hurts. But you did your best by him; what a lucky, lucky boy.

Rest in Peace, Hunter. What a beautiful soul he was.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss Liz. Your in our thoughts


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well,my friend, you know how i feel......i am so sad for you and at the same time, the world is a better place for having him in it....he's passed on his legacy and will live on in your heart and the souls of his progeny.

rip hunter. you loved and were well loved.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Liz. Reading your words about your Hunter are just... I can't even... I'm just so, so sorry. 

You have provided such a wonderful and loving home for all your family (fur and skin), and it makes me happy to know that Hunter lived such a life. He has certainly left a wonderful legacy, and I can tell that you were very proud of him. He was loved with a lot of hearts.

My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Hearing about those who loose a beloved pet always breaks my heart, as does this right now. i totally know what its like to wait for "the one"
it always makes me think about how i would feel looseing one of my own, and makes me tear up.

im so so so sorry that you lost him, he must have bee an AMAZING fella.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Reading that brought tears to my eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss, you are in my prayers.
Rip. Hunter


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Liz I am so sorry for your loss. He sounded like an amazing companion, and what a good looking boy too. I know he had the most amazing life with you, you are an amazing dog mom. RIP Hunter


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss and your pain  

Rest in paradise Hunter.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, what a wonderful dog and loyal companion he was, I am so sorry that he is gone now but he will forever be in your heart and soul!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Liz, I wanted to say something else. And maybe it's misplaced in this thread, but if death teaches us anything, it's that you should TELL people all the warm fuzzys you feel about them before you can't tell them.

In the very brief time I've spent in the company of your family (again, both fur AND skin), I have been so very impressed with how warm and loving you all are. Your children and dogs are among the most polite, respectful, and just plain old nice that I've ever met. I mean, sure there are polite kids and dogs in a lot of places. But yours seem to be that way out of love, and not fear as most others are. 

Everything that you have raised (and are still raising) are a huge cut above the standard. And you should be proud of all that you have done and are doing. You truly make the world a better place.

I think you are amazing.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP, sweet Hunter.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Liz,

He was a beautiful dog. I am glad he was able to be there for you through his 13 years. He had a great family and a VERY knowledgable owner/mommy who I know without a doubt gave him a great 13 years.

It is so sad and yet, so beautiful too. When people tell me they will never get another dog because losing one is too hard, I do understand their pain but the love you have for and receive from a dog is so genuine, so deep (yet simple) and so awesome....and THAT is why it is so painful. That whole "It is better to have loved and lost, then to have never loved at all" quote is so right. 

No other dog will be like Hunter. And that is alright. Hunter was Hunter. A unique soul. As a breeder, you are lucky to have carried his line. His family lives on 

grief is a bitch. Your life is better to have been blessed with such a good boy. 

I hope that your pain is manageable and I am sure Hunter is with Lady, Smokey, Paco, Tembi, and all of our beloved pets who have gone. 

God bless.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Liz I am so sorry. You and hunter were lucky to have found each other. I am thinking of you and your family


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz you know how sorry I am. I LOVED your big boy...hope to one day have offspring of some sort from him!!! Once again, yet not for the last time Im sure, IM SOOOO sorry for your loss!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Liz, I wanted to say something else. And maybe it's misplaced in this thread, but if death teaches us anything, it's that you should TELL people all the warm fuzzys you feel about them before you can't tell them.
> 
> In the very brief time I've spent in the company of your family (again, both fur AND skin), I have been so very impressed with how warm and loving you all are. Your children and dogs are among the most polite, respectful, and just plain old nice that I've ever met. I mean, sure there are polite kids and dogs in a lot of places. But yours seem to be that way out of love, and not fear as most others are.
> 
> ...


that was so very eloquently stated.

i am blessed to call both of you friend.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Reading your tribute brought tears to my eyes. It is obvious exactly how much you loved and cherished your boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I don't participate much here but you have always stood out as a kind and knowledgeable steward. No wonder Hunter was such an awesome boy.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's wonderful that his legacy gets to live on in your family. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Liz, I'm so sorry for your loss of your boy. Every time we lose one, we lose a little piece of ourselves. Yet, life is just not complete without them. 

Take care of yourself and the rest of the fuzzies.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Liz, I'm so sorry for your loss. It's such a blessing to have lived with the ones that change our lives for the better isn't it? The ones that, with their very presence, put a smile on your face and brighten your day. Hunter was a beautiful boy and I'm glad you were able to share your life with him. Rest in peace Hunter. 
Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh Liz, I'm sooo sorry. You both gave each other a wonderful 13 years. I will keep you in my thaughts.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I too am so sorry to hear about Hunter. The thing is Liz, unlike you, there are very few of us that can say we have absolutely no regrets in the way we raised our pups. Hunter led a very blessed life. I know he took a big chunk of your heart with him when he left. RIP sweet Hunter. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Hunter...he was a beloved and kindred spirit. I know you'll always keep him close to your heart!


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Few things in life are harder then losing a loved one. 
You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## smaughunter (Apr 27, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Losing my Ananda was and is one of the most painful and difficult experiences I have ever had. There is never enough time.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Liz, it broke my heart to read your post, it reminds me of my missed and loved pets who have passed. Sorry for your loss


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Run free, sweet Hunter.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh how sad. I am so sorry Liz. He was a lucky dog to have you as his mom all these years.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. He was a great friend and companion indeed.. Keep the memories of him in your heart. Surely, he was too grateful as well for having a wonderful owner.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Liz I am so sorry to hear about Hunter.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am just seeing this. So very sorry for your loss Liz he was a very handsome boy. Run Free, Run Far.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Not much I can say but: run free Hunter


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Liz, I am sorry that this happened. Though I don't know much about you or your dogs as I have not been on here for very long, I know that he must have been an amazing dog. I am also sure that you gave him the best 13 years he could have had, and in return he was good to you. It's not going to be an easy thing to get over, but don't grieve his death. Celebrate his life and the 13 years you had together.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

So sorry to read of your loss... sincere condolences.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm very late reading this, Liz but i am so sorry to read this. Thinking of you, run free Hunter, you were very much loved.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Liz. How ownderful that you had so many wonderful years with him, and he with you. *hugs*


----------

